# Device type identification in Google Play; CM9



## kodi (Mar 23, 2012)

Im new (ish) to CM9 on Touchpad - Which device type/name is the CM9 instance on TP identifying itself as within Google Market/Play?

Im finding a lot of apps "Are not compatible with your device" though if Ive been able to find the APKs (not for paid apps) elsewhere, they install and run fine.

Am I missing some way to identify my device as a "supported" tablet type?

Major kudos to the Cyanogen folks on CM9, dumped my iPad finally, and loving it!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kodi said:


> Im new (ish) to CM9 on Touchpad - Which device type/name is the CM9 instance on TP identifying itself as within Google Market/Play?
> 
> Im finding a lot of apps "Are not compatible with your device" though if Ive been able to find the APKs (not for paid apps) elsewhere, they install and run fine.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this:


----------



## Ravicai (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. I followed the video to a tee and it had no effect.

Argh. Everything was perfect before Google changed the Market to Play.


----------



## kodi (Mar 23, 2012)

I did try that video as well (modified the build.prop for a couple of other tablets as well). It looks like Google Play loads your device type upon its intial installation and doesnt dynamically poll to add a new device each time it loads (just a suspicion -- its how I would architect it as well to prevent people from doing exactly this 

Ultimately, I'm not sure how the Touchpad was initially identified into Google Apps/Play, but it seems once you are logged, there isn't a way to force your device to register again.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

kodi said:


> I did try that video as well (modified the build.prop for a couple of other tablets as well). It looks like Google Play loads your device type upon its intial installation and doesnt dynamically poll to add a new device each time it loads (just a suspicion -- its how I would architect it as well to prevent people from doing exactly this
> 
> Ultimately, I'm not sure how the Touchpad was initially identified into Google Apps/Play, but it seems once you are logged, there isn't a way to force your device to register again.


 In settings, clear Google Play's data. That well cause it to reset all of its assertions.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

What's your DPI set at in your build prop?


----------



## kodi (Mar 23, 2012)

frog23 said:


> What's your DPI set at in your build prop?


I've got it at 160 (I assume that came by way of the March 29 build?) -- but no other issues with it set at that


----------



## dogmanky (Nov 30, 2011)

kodi said:


> I've got it at 160 (I assume that came by way of the March 29 build?) -- but no other issues with it set at that


I was having an issue with not seing things like Flash 11, and script manager (for Hulu fix), and I changed to:

ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.model=GT-I9100

and made sure my dpi was set at 160.

Cleared the cache and data in settings/apps/google play.

Rebooted.... and everything was there.


----------



## ahuja (Apr 5, 2012)

i followed the instructions too, but i reverted to the factory version of google play and it seems to work after a reboot


----------

